

Mario in reverse - brings new life to the classic game. - xd
http://www.dashfest.com/?p=193

======
scottporad
This is totally great! I love when he says, " I then thought, "What would it
be like to play NES games backwards??"" I mean...who wonders that?!?! Clever!!

